# scientific atlanta 8300hdc



## kilroywasthere (Jun 23, 2011)

re 'title'

cannot 'see' signal info in 'diagnostics', also there are only 18 pages...............

i am w/twc in portland maine

ANY advise, please as i am new 2 this

thx agn


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Not sure if you meant to reply to another thread, generally you will not find much information beyond was it available on the web for the SciAtl boxes, and each region can implement different features of the box.


----------

